

The iOS Gmail situation is an unmitigated nightmare of epic proportions - uladzislau
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/28/3424806/the-ios-gmail-situation-is-an-unmitigated-nightmare-of-epic

======
lutusp
> _... an unmitigated nightmare of epic proportions_

It's entertaining to live in a time of relative peace and prosperity, to
discover what people think constitutes a crisis "of epic proportions". :)

